# Building Department Public Relations



## joetheinspector (Jan 20, 2011)

We are getting  complaints to the County Councilors, County Administrator etc.

A lot of the complaints are because they do not like the code requirements. Of course this isn't what they say. They say how business unfriendly and how screwed up the building department is.

We have been directed to do some PR work for commercial and residential. Basically on all that we do.

Any suggestions? Material, websites, etc.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 20, 2011)

If the effort is just on PR then I suggest you will have limited sucess.  Suggest you identify those service problems where you are not providing the service you should and take steps to correct them.  Then publicize the improvements.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

Try to identify and summarize which provisions of the code are purporting to cause the heartburn and present to the Administration what changes to the code may be possible or why those provisions are important.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 20, 2011)

What Mark K said. To the best of your ability, identify and correct legitimate service problems.

I have been informally admonished a few times for "conduct unbecoming an officer". And, I will say that most of the issues that result in complaints to the administration do indeed result from someone in the department being unprofessional in manner or unaccommodating in spirit.

Be professional and accommodating in conduct. Give advance notice for code changes. Baseline for code changes on a particular job should typically be the date the permit is pulled. If you know you are doing a good job, and that the predominate issue is that people are just complaining because they do not like code requirements, ensure the politicians you will address any legitimate problem, and proceed to do just that. If you need something hard, create and conduct a survey, and record the results.

If it turns out that a core issue of a matter does stem from conduct unbecoming, then I recommend that the offending party make a simple apology. Remedy is usually instant.

"Be careful of whose toes you step on today as they may be attached to the *** you have to kiss tomorrow."


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2011)

All too familiar with this.  If you do your job, there are complaints.  If you don't do your job, there are no complaints.  I agree that the underlying issue is the fact that the contractors have to comply with the codes and don't like it.  They often make it personal instead of stepping up to the plate and becoming professional.  It is always easier for them to complain to an office rather than look at themselves.  For them, a good offense is the best defense.  All I can say is good luck.  I would love to be the director or producer of public information commercials concerning the minimum building code standards but no municipality can afford to spend the money on a real PR push for their code department.


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 20, 2011)

Well said. The problem gets even more complicated when your department does property maintenance code enforcement and zoning enforcement. Joe, I sincerely wish you luck. This is a no win situation for you.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 20, 2011)

> A lot of the complaints are because they do not like the code requirements.


A department staffs attitude is a big reflection on the service provided. Is staff helpful, do they explain the code and some of the reasons behind the requirements? A regulatory department does not market to get customers but they do need to market themselves as to the services they provide. Fire Departments are all heroes because they are perceived as protecting life and property. Well you do the same thing on a bigger scale. Educate your contractors, owners and DP's as to the protections that are being built into the structure. Find articles where people have died because of code was not followed.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 20, 2011)

cboboggs said:
			
		

> The problem gets even more complicated when your department does property maintenance code enforcement and zoning enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brudgers (Jan 20, 2011)

I once saw a Building department get great PR.

They cut their target for plan review times to 8 days on residential projects and 14 on commercial.

Burden on staff was about zero, once the backlog was eliminated.


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 20, 2011)

You create your own negative PR. Attitude is everything. If you see yourself as a code enforcer you will always have a PR problem. If you portray yourself as merely a quality control inspector with the goal of identifying items that have been overlooked or improperly installed many of your contractors will look at you as part of their "team". Point things out with an attitude that "I think you may have overlooked this or that" or "you probably intend to do this but I just want to make sure its not overlooked".

Join you local Homebuilders Association and attend all their meetings. If they are looking for volunteers for a project, be one of the first to step up. The secret is to get the professionals on your side. It is then easy for elected officials to see that do-it-yourselfers are merely unfamiliar with the process and you are only treating them the same as the contractors which is only fair.

Create an evaluation form that you can hand out to everyone you contact in the performance of your duties. Let them know you welcome all comments because it is the only way you have of honestly evaluating your performance. The vast majority of responders will answer honestly and you may actually be able to identify what you can do better.

Since I have started with this jurisdiction we have gone from being despised and hated to valued and tolerated.


----------



## joetheinspector (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I guess there is no silver bullet. In order to "identify service problems" We are in the process of reviewing all of our forms (which do need updating) and our policies and procedures. We are meeting with all internal departments involved in the permit and inspection process. Then we will get together with some field people. A couple of design professionals, a couple of contractors, etc. and see if they see any ways to improve the system. (I like the idea of an evaluation form). We also hope to have a couple of our County Councilors look things over. Hopefully this will not only improve the system but also educated people that we did not just make up a bunch of rules but that we ran it through a lot of different people to try to make the system better.

I hope it works out well. I think this is something that has to be continually worked on.

I definitely agree that attitude  and Being professional and accommodating in conduct is a must.


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2011)

How about some meet and greet sessions with builders, archs, etc

Can explain your dept , go over common code problems , question and answer session

You can serve whine and cheese

Also take the higher ups on ride along to see how you operate, people you encounter, how you deal with them, problems you run into


----------



## High Desert (Jan 20, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Also take the higher ups on ride along to see how you operate, people you encounter, how you deal with them, problems you run into


That is the best education you can give to the city/county manager and your governing body.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 20, 2011)

I found that just by answering the phone and sounding so freakin happy they think your abusing your meds makes a big difference.

It was actually brought to my attention when I answered the phone and an attorney on the other end said "don't sound so happy".  Of course he was being facetious.. I was in a plan review, nobody else to answer the phone and I was just tired and annoyed.

Now I answer the phone like I know Ed McMahon is calling and people seem to get a kick out of it.  It seems to soften the rest of the mood even if I am going to ruin the callers day.

So, there's my PR tip.


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 21, 2011)

Also, we rent a booth at the local Home and Garden Show which provides the potential of talking to 5000+ people over 2 1/2 days. Great opportunity to do some positive PR schmoozing.


----------



## rshuey (Jan 21, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> I found that just by answering the phone and sounding so freakin happy they think your abusing your meds makes a big difference.It was actually brought to my attention when I answered the phone and an attorney on the other end said "don't sound so happy".  Of course he was being facetious.. I was in a plan review, nobody else to answer the phone and I was just tired and annoyed.
> 
> Now I answer the phone like I know Ed McMahon is calling and people seem to get a kick out of it.  It seems to soften the rest of the mood even if I am going to ruin the callers day.
> 
> So, there's my PR tip.


I do the same thing. I always say sir or maam. People eat that up.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 21, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> I have been informally admonished a few times for "conduct unbecoming an officer". And, I will say that most of the issues that result in complaints to the administration do indeed result from someone in the department being unprofessional in manner or unaccommodating in spirit.





			
				cboboggs said:
			
		

> Well said. The problem gets even more complicated when your department does property maintenance code enforcement and zoning enforcement.


Example:

Background:  Performing property maintenance enforcement, I posted a weed violation notice on the front door of home in a suburban residential neighborhood setting.

The following day, the neighbor living next door to the home receiving the notice called to “help out”, and proceeded to express their personal agitation, public outrage, and disbelief that we would post such a notice on the door of a citizen eighty-two years old and blind, who had very recently been hospitalized, hence the uncut grass.

I proceeded to express my opinion, that in times past no such notice would have been required, because one of the old man’s neighbors would “help out” with cutting the old man’s grass, instead of making phone calls.

Conduct unbecoming. Unaccommodating spirit.


----------



## FredK (Jan 21, 2011)

rshuey said:
			
		

> I do the same thing. I always say sir or maam. People eat that up.


Actually I try real hard to get the first name and use that in when talking to them on the phone.  Really helps change some tense conversations into more friendly ones.

Still going to have the bad apple that is there and as my former boss said, "One day he or I will be dead and I won't have to listen to his complaints."

Under till then remember this: "I'd be happy to agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong."

Lastly treat every fairly and with respect.

As the sign on the local church said:  "Would the world be a better place if YOU were in control".


----------

